# black rhom and silver$$



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

think this can work a black rhom with some silver dollars in a pretty planted tank?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

depends on the size of the rhom, the size of the dollars and the size of the tank...has nothing to do with plants.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

No, absolutely nothin can be with a rhom!! Dont waste your time..


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

just said that cause i was thinking the dollars can hide in the plants, but ok then never mind

thanks


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

dont wast your money and time..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Silver Dollar=Lunch


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I think it depends man, the fish store keeper said I couldn't keep a colony of guppies in with my piranhas, but I had such freaky cover and a wall of bubbles that the piranhas don't like to cross along with random bottles/branches for the guppies to hide in and they are repopulating slightly below the "lunch" rate


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

For some reason everyone is against cohabs, I think alot of cohabs can be done just the right conditions have to be there !


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

The only correct answer here is no. 
Altho there are circumstances where a temp cohab cabn be acheived given a little hunger any fish will become P food. 
And this is compounded even more so by the fact that the P you are considering for a cohab is a Rhom. Rhoms are intollerant of fish of even their own kind. that rules out all others for potential tankmates.



P boost said:


> For some reason everyone is against cohabs, I think alot of cohabs can be done just the right conditions have to be there !


reason being is all cohabs have or will end in the death of one or all of the fish involved. 
sure given the conditions.. If you are able to recreate the amazon in your living room and provide thousands of gallons of water I'm sure you could keep a few diff fish in there. Given that the rhom dosen't run into the other fish or is supremely well fed and you restock the fish that get picked off thru natural breeding. sure you can call that a succesfull cohab.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Bsixxx said:


> just said that cause i was thinking the dollars can hide in the plants, but ok then never mind
> 
> thanks


Not a very nice life for the dollers...

Id just stick with your rhom

Spend the cash you would have wasted on the silver dollers on a c02 activator to get some really good plany growth :nod:

Good luck with it


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Rhoms can have other fish with them...if he has a giant rhom its not gonna go chasing small silver dollars around its not worth the time or the energy also, ive seen many cohabs sucessfully being done and some that are still long going so all ths talk about cohabs not working needs to stop its bullsh*t,,,nothings impossible and some people have proven that,,,maybe not with the rhom..yet...but plenty of other serras


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

P boost said:


> For some reason everyone is against cohabs, I think alot of cohabs can be done just the right conditions have to be there !


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Lucouk said:


> For some reason everyone is against cohabs, I think alot of cohabs can be done just the right conditions have to be there !


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

LOL. you act like because someone that dosen't know says its possible that means your idea would work.

Lets see some solid proof of a successfull cohab that lasts more then a year then we will talk. Neons with a huge rhom don't really count because those are feeders and will turn into feeders if the big guy gets hungry. I'm talking real cohabs. Multi Rhoms, Red's with Rhoms. Lets see who has ACTUALLY pulled it off. before we go about telling someone that it will work.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i say if you have the money .... give it a try .... what can it hurt other than a little $$$









go for it.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

You don't need a giant tank a 6 Foot tank is just fine to cohab a few serra's !


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

depending on the serra species...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

those dollars would make good feeders........................


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

i say if you wanna try what no one else wants to all u are going to do is prove them wrong or prove them right either way its up to you everyones tank is different good luck with the experiment


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i had a rhom in a 180 gallon and had 3 silver dollars in there. i was supposed to give them away but guy flaked. he lived with them for almost, 2 weeks until he decided to chew big chunks out of them. before he killed them they would swim all around the tank. he never ate them just killed them. in my experience it never worked. felt bad for the dollars because one lived, but only had body from fin and up (would just float head down). GL


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I grew out some silver dollars with my rhom...I had 5 at about 5". Then he started picking them off one at a time. I am down to one...and as long as he doesnt get in my rhoms face he does ok. I have a bunch of small fish with my rhom...hes too big to see them as anything but a nuisance. If you are thinking about trying this with anything smaller then a 15"-16" rhom..dont waste your time.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Keeping fish in ur piranha tank looks coll bcuz theyre always moving around. However i believe that all fish will become food eventually if ur piranhas get hungry enough. Keep them Piranha well fed and good luck.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

if u want to sacrifice some silver dollar its worth a try


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

I agree with everyone here, it would be a waste dude..
Ill tell you this, if I put those in with any of my Rhoms they would be gone in no time....

R.T.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

It could work, all you need to do is split the tank up! Sorry for the sarcasm, but it wont work. Rhoms are crazy. I have seen and heard of some cohabs working well with other serra but not rhoms (other then a large rhom with small fish, but even that will have its losses).


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Update???


----------

